
Cracking open the CalDigit USB-C dock - bartvk
http://usb-c.today/cracking-open-caldigit-usb-c-dock/
======
bartvk
We reviewed this dock, then opened it. We took some shots of the PCB, and had
a look at the ICs they used.

